# Stranger Things Promo: JOURNEY - "Separate Ways" (Worlds Apart) (Bryce Miller/Alloy Tracks Remix - Official Audio)



## Daren Audio (Jun 20, 2022)

Alloy Tracks' Bryce Miller worked with with Steve Perry on this remixed version.



_"To bring the classic rock ballad further into the world of the hit TV show, Miller isolated the vocal tracks using an A.I. program and focused on blowing out the song’s “opening synth riff” in an effort “to pull it back a little from the rock world and bring it into more of the Stranger Things synth mixed with epic orchestral sounds ... the orchestra takes it to the next level, making it as big and loud as we can get.”

Unlike the vast majority of artists who allow their songs to be licensed out for trailer purposes like this, Perry enjoyed a hands-on role throughout the entire “trailer-izing” process for “Separate Ways,” which took around six months to complete.
He had some specific mixing notes,” Miller says. “He wanted the vocals to be brought out a little bit more in some places and just a refinement of some [other] details. It was really cool to work with him and he had some really nice things to say. One of his favorite things now in his career is hearing these songs that he wrote decades ago get new life and be brought to new generations and new demographics through things like Stranger Things.”
The specific element that prompted Perry to reach out in the first place was Alloy’s ability to somehow isolate the vocal tracks (or “stems”) from the song when no standalone vocals exist from the original studio recording.

He was like, ‘How did you guys do this?’” states MacCubbin with pride. “Rarely will the artist call you and go, ‘Hey! 
What’d you do to my song? I love it!’ Steve was like, ‘I want to work more with you guys. What can we do next?’”

In fact, it sounds as though the Stranger Things trailer version of “Separate Ways” may very well be Perry’s preferred version of the song. What was once old feels new again. “He was like, ‘Man, I wish I had you guys back in the day when we released this song because this is what I wanted the song to sound like,’” MacCubbin continues. “I mean, what a compliment coming from Steve Perry. He couldn’t have been cooler, man.”

Since dropping online earlier this week, the Season 4 trailer has racked up 11 million views. More impressive than that, however, is the fact that audience members are paying as much attention to the music as they are to the actual footage. _

Source to full article by Josh Weiss / Forbes (April 15, 2022):

https://www.forbes.com/sites/joshwe...in-stranger-things-4-trailer/?sh=10ae840728f0


----------



## ssnowe (Jun 21, 2022)

Wonder if they used something like Spleeter to do the ai vocal seperation (https://github.com/deezer/spleeter)


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 21, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Wonder if they used something like Spleeter to do the ai vocal seperation (https://github.com/deezer/spleeter)


Most likely RX 9 Adv. It's AI-based, and one library I write for has used it to do the same thing for a few similar custom trailer campaigns.


----------

